# Can you help me identify this Stellatas, Aromatica?



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok I know identifying Stellatas is a pain in the ass. But I would really like to know what is what. Ok here there are:








1st plant
Ok this one I am prety sure is Limnophila Aromatica, but maybe I am wrong but I doubt it. Crown can be 10 cm or more, color can be green with more iron, TE, but now is light green and the darker leaves are deeper green than the other species, leaf edges are less serrated than the other 3 species, leaf undersides are green with maybe just a bit of red (veery little), stem is green like the rest of the plant.
I have actually flowered the 1st plant this is the photo:








and here 3 other links from various sites of plants that they claim to be limnophila aromatica
http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/pictures/limn_04.jpg
http://www.aeh.ntu.edu.tw/history/941019/photo/021.jpg
http://www.lucidcentral.org/keys/appw/nonkey/images/limno aromatica_DW.jpg 
2 of this photos look pretty similar to my plant so it seems to be limnophila aromatica
2nd plant








This one I just have one stem and a cutting, crown can grow bigger than 10 cm, stem is redish, top leaves are red as you see aswell, serrated leaf edges, wide leaves (5 mm)
3rd plant








This one is bright green, crown at least now is around 6 cm, green stem, undersides of leaves are pinkish, leaf width 3 mm.
4th plant








This one is from a french nursery, leaves are narrow (2 mm), leaf underside is pinkish but a little less than the previous one, leaves are serrated but the teeth are space 4 mm apart on the same side, I bet this could be a very impressive plant if someone makes a thick bunch of it, grows lots of shoots from all around from the first day.
Thank is advance
Freeman


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st picture. Not sure. It's hard to tell because of the photo but it's probably the same as number 2.

2nd one is _Pogostemon stellatus 'broad leaf'_.

3rd row is _Limnophila aromatica_.

4th row is _Pogostemon stellatus_ (regular kind) formerly Eusteralis stellata


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Cavan I updated my initial posting it seems that the first plant is surely aromatica (check flower), second could be stellata broad leaf I don't know, but surely if first is aromatica 3rd isn't, 4th I reckon you are right cause the french nursery was selling it as stellata.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Those flowers are of aromatica. That's for sure. Are you sure you didn't get something mixed up there? Plant 1 really doesn't look like aromatica. Are those purple nodes? 

The 3rd plant is aromatica too. Look in my photo album for a picture of that plant emersed and flowering. 

Second plant is without question broad leaf stellatus. 4th is the regular kind.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

> Those flowers are of aromatica. That's for sure. Are you sure you didn't get something mixed up there? Plant 1 really doesn't look like aromatica. Are those purple nodes?
> 
> The 3rd plant is aromatica too. Look in my photo album for a picture of that plant emersed and flowering.
> 
> Second plant is without question broad leaf stellatus. 4th is the regular kind.


Yes I am 100% sure the first plant is the same with the one in the bucket.
Nodes are just a tad red but very very little.
3rd plant if it is aromatica it is really another species cause it looks really different and the undersides are pinkish and the green is greener while the other is olive kind of. Also the serrated leaf edges are much nearer to each other than the 1st. So the 3rd species still remains to be identified.
By the way the wide leaf stellata is the only stellata that is getting really red tops.
Thanks man my post has disapeared from the plant id section (why?) and almost considered the subject closed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

> 3rd plant if it is aromatica it is really another species cause it looks really different and the undersides are pinkish and the green is greener while the other is olive kind of. Also the serrated leaf edges are much nearer to each other than the 1st. So the 3rd species still remains to be identified.


I don't think so at all. The plant in the third set of pictures is _aromatica_. No question about it. It can be a wide range of colors and, depending on form, even leaf arrangement. I think that's the plant in the bucket, and that's pretty much all I can say.

Your post never disappeared from this forum. I'm not sure what you mean there.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

> Your post never disappeared from this forum. I'm not sure what you mean there.


The default for the forum is set to something liek 2-5 days. Unless you modifiy your view settings, it older topics don't show up.


----------

